

World’s First 3D Printed Car Took Years to Design, but Only 44 Hours to Print - rock57
http://mashable.com/2014/09/16/first-3d-printed-car

======
jonifico
This whole 3D printing revolution is just crazy. We'll end up having no need
for man-made manufacturing and rely on the government to sustain our mediocre
lives. Yay!

No, but seriously. That's an amazing achievement, hope they can reduce the
price in the future.

